# Turnips 575B [closed] Thank you eveyone who stopped by



## Brioshi87 (Apr 21, 2020)

[closed] thanks for stopping by

If the title didn't say it all then I am opening my town for turnip selling because nooks is buying at 575 Bells a pop.

Tips not necessary but if you're feeling generous by all means then

figured id share the great price with my Brothers and sisters on BTF

enjoy

[edit] sorry for the noobish way of just flinging my gates open style free for all. (old school server operator thinking the game could handle it, my bad. I'll manage it better next time)


----------



## ProfessorMiku (Apr 21, 2020)

I'll come with tip! Thank you!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 21, 2020)

Edit: Never-mind, thank you for hosting


----------



## jo_electric (Apr 21, 2020)

Would like to stop by.


----------



## Plant (Apr 21, 2020)

Stopping by! Thank you!


----------



## DPBattle (Apr 21, 2020)

I'll stop by as well, will bring a tip.


----------



## bobthecat (Apr 21, 2020)

This is really nice of you, my ign is jenny from moonville and i'll tip after i sold my turnips


----------



## ekswim93 (Apr 21, 2020)

Can’t get in


----------



## snowchone (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d like to come!


----------



## F0char (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi ^_^ would like to stop by as well! I will leave a tip!


----------



## hermionetrees (Apr 21, 2020)

Brioshi87 said:


> If the title didn't say it all then I am opening my town for turnip selling because nooks is buying at 575 Bells a pop.
> 
> Tips not necessary but if you're feeling generous then give them to my wife Arie if shes still on the island with me by the airport
> 
> ...


hi, please can i stop by? i will leave tip


----------



## Jz_Lazy (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello! I would like to come I’ll leave tip as well


----------



## pinkx2 (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you so much! This was incredibly kind and fast!


----------



## Soot Sprite (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d love to come by in a few minutes!


----------

